# End to End error Detection



## Sanhime (Jan 8, 2013)

HD Tune is showing my hard drive End to End error Detection Failed with numbers:

96 96 100 4

They have not changed in the pass 2 days.  Should I be concern about this?  Thanks.


----------



## Xenturion (Jan 8, 2013)

Had a similar failure on a Hard Drive at work. I ended up looking into it and found this little Knowledge Base article from Acronis. http://kb.acronis.com/content/9119

Basically, the data that your computer receives isn't matching what's actually on the drive. That data goes through the controller and cache and gets corrupted in some way.


----------

